# Разбил баян. Имеет ли смысл ремонтировать



## bulkinpv (27 Май 2019)

Третий день плачу. В результате ДТП пострадал мой любимый баян Тула 209. Можно ли его восстановить? или это уже дрова? На первый взгляд разбита правая клавиатура, правый корпус.

Как же хреново  Нафига я его на дачу взял что называется.

Теперь новый покупать


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Май 2019)

А на второй взгляд лопнули обе деки). И это вселяет грусть.
Что я бы сделал на Вашем месте? Нашёл бы такую же Тулу задёшево, просто уезженную в хлам по голосам, по клапанам и пр. , но с целыми несущими конструкциями. И из двух Тул собрал бы одну)).


----------



## gerborisov (28 Май 2019)

По мне, так не смертельно  Клава ремонтируется, корпус клеится.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

А я больше за вариант Kuzalogly. К примеру, у нас в области есть вариант такого трехрядного инструмента за 3000. Это просто для примера. Да, он трёх рядный и зелёный. Но чисто теоретически если поискать - можно найти недорого донора правого полукорпуса.
Если восстанавливать - это будет считай как новый полукорпус собрать. Нужно всё разобрать, деку под замену, лицевую часть под замену, целлулоид наклеить. Клавиатуру перебрать. Сколько будет стоить такой ремонт? Думается мне, тут суммой в 3-5 тысяч не обойдется!


----------



## gerborisov (28 Май 2019)

Чтож Вы всё "под замену"  Если все щепки на месте, их всегда можно склеить. У меня Тула с ломаной декой времён СССР, была примерно в таком же состоянии. Работает по сей день  А целлулоидом можно пренебречь.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Чтож Вы всё "под замену"  Если все щепки на месте, их всегда можно склеить. У меня Тула с ломаной декой времён СССР, была примерно в таком же состоянии. Работает по сей день  А целлулоидом можно пренебречь.


Ну если клеить деку, разбитую в щепки, то и целлулоидом можно пренебречь. И вообще, залить всё эпоксидкой, и этот баян нас всех переживёт))
Я так понимаю, раз речь идёт о ЛЮБИМОМ баяне, то и восстановление должно быть нормальное, а не "лишь бы работало".


----------



## gerborisov (28 Май 2019)

"Нормальное" восстановление, это когда инструмент в рабочем состоянии. Две трещинки в корпусе, не критично. ИМХО, не более! Если идеальный вид, так важен, покупка нового неизбежна. И кстати не такой уж этот инструмент и ценный, что царапины его погубят  Они его украсят  Как шрамы, настоящего мужчину


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Май 2019)

Ребята, а вот допустим. Я годик на этом баяне отзанимался с нуля. А какой следующий по уровню будет баян? Мне главное, чтобы вес был 8 кг. Можно трехрядку. Что из отечественного посмотреть?


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

bulkinpv написал(а):


> Ребята, а вот допустим. Я годик на этом баяне отзанимался с нуля. А какой следующий по уровню будет баян? Мне главное, чтобы вес был 8 кг. Можно трехрядку. Что из отечественного посмотреть?


Три самых главных вопроса: 
1. Какой бюджет
2. Репертуар
3. Новый баян, или можно совсем б/у?


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

bulkinpv написал(а):


> Ребята, а вот допустим. Я годик на этом баяне отзанимался с нуля. А какой следующий по уровню будет баян? Мне главное, чтобы вес был 8 кг. Можно трехрядку. Что из отечественного посмотреть?



А почему такие жесткие условия по весу?

Ответьте на вопросы из предыдущего поста andrey.p6 и советы польются, как из рога изобилия


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> А почему такие жесткие условия по весу?
> 
> Ответьте на вопросы из предыдущего поста andrey.p6 и советы польются, как из рога изобилия


Ну после приобретения Ясной Поляны, я теперь буду топить за неё)) Даже если нужен аккордеон для исполнения этнической музыки стран Латинской Америки)) Правда, ценник за живой экземпляр будет намного больше, чем если найти донора и восстановить эту разбитую Тулу.


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

andrey.p6, 
Ну, Поляна далеко не для всего... Она сильно зажимает в плане репертуара. На любителя... 

По поводу Тулы: а может это карма? Может кто-то свыше требует смены инструмента?


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6,
> Ну, Поляна далеко не для всего... Она сильно зажимает в плане репертуара. На любителя...
> 
> По поводу Тулы: а может это карма? Может кто-то свыше требует смены инструмента?


По поводу Поляны - согласен. Каждый инструмент для своего репертуара. Мюзетный вальс не очень полноценно звучит в исполнении Поляны, а Русская народная песня - на аккордеоне, да ешё если её аккордами в правой играть))
По второму вопросу - интересная версия))


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> А почему такие жесткие условия по весу?
> 
> Ответьте на вопросы из предыдущего поста andrey.p6 и советы польются, как из рога изобилия



С выбором баяна всё зависит от трёх условий.
Три самых главных вопроса: 

1. Какой бюджет
*до 40 тысяч рублей*

2. Репертуар
*самый обычный, я учусь с нуля и рассчитываю максимум "небо над Парижем" освоить *

3. Новый баян, или можно совсем б/у? 
*Наверное все-таки бу* 

А по весу условия условные  Наверное следующий уровень это больше или очень дорого.


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6,
> Ну, Поляна далеко не для всего... Она сильно зажимает в плане репертуара. На любителя...
> 
> По поводу Тулы: а может это карма? Может кто-то свыше требует смены инструмента?



Вот я так же думаю  Я ведь 2 месяца отзанимался на аккордеоне. Потом решил перейти на баян. Захожу на авито и сразу натыкаюсь на эту Тулу и оказывается, что ее продает человек, который тоже с нуля осваивает баян, а покупает он вместо нее Меркурий. Вот сижу и думаю, что наверное тоже знак свыше


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

bulkinpv написал(а):


> С выбором баяна всё зависит от трёх условий.
> Три самых главных вопроса:
> 
> 1. Какой бюджет
> ...



Идите по пути Николай Аркадьевич 
Он только что прошел до конца и остался вполне доволен


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Май 2019)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Если все щепки на месте, их всегда можно склеить.


Вот как я отстал от жизни... . Этот тезис распечатаю и повешу на видном месте. Есть инструменты ударные, струнные, язычковые, щипковые. А этот баян будет щЕпкОвым инструментом).


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Вот как я отстал от жизни... . Этот тезис распечатаю и повешу на видном месте. Есть инструменты ударные, струнные, язычковые, щипковые. А этот баян будет щЕпкОвым инструментом).



Он еще отчасти и ударный.... Или ударетый


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

Ударенный щЕпковый язычковый инструмент! Это похлеще баянизированного аккордеона будет))


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Май 2019)

Ну а если серьёзно: дека- это основа воспроизведения звука, она имеет уникальные резонирующие свойства, и на хороших инструментах нормируются и породы дерева, и выдержка по сушке и клейке, и т.д. . 
Серийная "Тула" может и не уникальна. Но лепить деку из щепок я бы не стал...


----------



## vyachek (28 Май 2019)

А как же алюминиевая дека? Ничего там не резонирует.


----------



## sgoryachih (28 Май 2019)

bulkinpv написал(а):


> Вот я так же думаю  Я ведь 2 месяца отзанимался на аккордеоне. Потом решил перейти на баян. Захожу на авито и сразу натыкаюсь на эту Тулу и оказывается, что ее продает человек, который тоже с нуля осваивает баян, а покупает он вместо нее Меркурий. Вот сижу и думаю, что наверное тоже знак свыше


Что за Меркурий? Может быть Юпитер?


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> А как же алюминиевая дека? Ничего там не резонирует.


а что ж она тогда делает?


----------



## vyachek (28 Май 2019)

А представьте себе алюминиевую гитару. Будет ли там резонанс? Будет ли вообще усиление звука от струн? Дека на баяне, в отличие от струнных инструментов, предназначена в первую очередь для крепления резонаторов и переключения регистров. Именно резонаторы выполняют основную резонирующую функцию. Согласен - деревянная дека ( в большинстве случаев фанера) усиливает эффект. В тульских баянах, например, басовые резонаторы намертво клеят к деке. Да,- бас немного мощнее. Но для многотебровых баянов это конструктивно сложно реализуемо, поэтому повсеместно применяется алюминиевая дека. - а она не резонирует.


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Май 2019)

Спасибо за обсуждение и советы! Баян постараюсь отдать


sgoryachih написал(а):


> Что за Меркурий? Может быть Юпитер?



 я в этих элитных баянах плаваю


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> А представьте себе алюминиевую гитару. Будет ли там резонанс? Будет ли вообще усиление звука от струн? Дека на баяне, в отличие от струнных инструментов, предназначена в первую очередь для крепления резонаторов и переключения регистров. Именно резонаторы выполняют основную резонирующую функцию. Согласен - деревянная дека ( в большинстве случаев фанера) усиливает эффект. В тульских баянах, например, басовые резонаторы намертво клеят к деке. Да,- бас немного мощнее. Но для многотебровых баянов это конструктивно сложно реализуемо, поэтому повсеместно применяется алюминиевая дека. - а она не резонирует.


она в любом случае передает колебания на корпус и от того, какого она качества зависит очень много всего. Так что я присоединяюсь к Kuzalogly - не стоит клеить деку.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

bulkinpv написал(а):


> Спасибо за обсуждение и советы! Баян постараюсь отдать
> 
> 
> я в этих элитных баянах плаваю


Куда отдать?))
Юпитер - это уже совершенно другая галактика, как в ценовом диапазоне, так и в звуке.


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Куда отдать?))
> Юпитер - это уже совершенно другая галактика, как в ценовом диапазоне, так и в звуке.



Он говорил, что за 180 тысяч взял.


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Куда отдать?))


может в мастерскую. Жалко выбрасывать. Я понимаю конечно что он тут не котируется. Но я с ним год провел. Все таки первый


----------



## gerborisov (28 Май 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Серийная "Тула" может и не уникальна. Но лепить деку из щепок я бы не стал...


А, что можно серьёзно называть короб из клееной фанеры - декой? Думаю, что эпоксидная смола может только улучшить резонирующие качества этого инструмента  (сарказм)


----------



## Сергей 001 (28 Май 2019)

bulkinpv написал(а):


> Жалко выбрасывать.


Очень понимаю ) Свой первый аккордеон "рука не поднялась" просто выкинуть.Нашёл красивую поляну в лесу и с почестями сжёг,а пепел закопал под берёзой. Мой совет не мучить страдальца,держите наготове деньги,следите за объявлениями,и - "в сердце необитаемом снова любовь поселится" (с)


----------



## bulkinpv (29 Май 2019)

Сергей 001 написал(а):


> Очень понимаю ) Свой первый аккордеон "рука не поднялась" просто выкинуть.Нашёл красивую поляну в лесу и с почестями сжёг,а пепел закопал под берёзой. Мой совет не мучить страдальца,держите наготове деньги,следите за объявлениями,и - "в сердце необитаемом снова любовь поселится" (с)



Поиск начал


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2019)

Какая в зад "дека" - дека - это лист фанеры(алюминия со шторками если есть регистры), к которому крепятся резонаторы - она еще бывает "ломаная" если их две и стоят они на многоголосном инструменте.
То что раскололось - называется "полукорпус".
НИКАКХ резонирующих функций он(полукорпус) не выполняет - это просто герметичный ящик.
Кстати резонаторы на баяне ТАКЖЕ не резонируют - господа - учите мат часть баян - не скрипка.

По сути вопроса - корпус склеить на ПВА, сверху жирно покрасить нитро эмалью - прям поверж целулоида и все.


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2019)

wlastas, 

ну мы то здесь полные лохи... Не видим, что именно треснуло.... 
И про ящик не надо песен... Не все так просто...


----------



## Soika (2 Июн 2019)

Сергей 001 написал(а):


> Очень понимаю ) Свой первый аккордеон "рука не поднялась" просто выкинуть.Нашёл красивую поляну в лесу и с почестями сжёг,а пепел закопал под берёзой. Мой совет не мучить страдальца,держите наготове деньги,следите за объявлениями,и - "в сердце необитаемом снова любовь поселится" (с)


Однажды при мне "кремировали" старую гитару. Специально взяли с собой в поход, чтобы сжечь у моря на костре. Красиво было! =)
Ну, начинку можно оставить про запас, если она не совсем мертва. Хотя бы голоса... А впрочем, не все люди настолько долбанутые, чтобы ставить опыты на трупах %)


----------



## andrey.p6 (2 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> По сути вопроса - корпус склеить на ПВА, сверху жирно покрасить нитро эмалью - прям поверж целулоида и все


... и всё это сжечь на выбранной поляне!


----------



## vvz (3 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> НИКАКХ резонирующих функций он(полукорпус) не выполняет - это просто герметичный ящик.
> Кстати резонаторы на баяне ТАКЖЕ не резонируют - господа - учите мат часть баян - не скрипка.


Стесняюсь спросить: А что ж тогда вообще звучит в баяне? Неужто сами кнопки и меха с ремнями?! ))


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (3 Июн 2019)

vvz написал(а):


> Стесняюсь спросить: А что ж тогда вообще звучит в баяне? Неужто сами кнопки и меха с ремнями?! ))


Это очень хорошо понимаешь, немножко поиграв на варгане, когда сам становишься и резонатором и корпусом и мехами)


----------



## wlastas (3 Июн 2019)

vvz написал(а):


> Стесняюсь спросить: А что ж тогда вообще звучит в баяне?


Хорошая познавательная книжка - 





Розенфельд Н. Г., Иванов М. Д. Гармони, баяны, аккордеоны. Учебник для техникумов - Русская гармонь


Проект "Русская гармонь"




russian-garmon.ru


----------



## vev (3 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Хорошая познавательная книжка -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Читали... Причем задолго до того, как Вы увлеклись сваркой кусков 

Вы нам, невеждам, расскажите своими словами.... Вроде как и звучать то нечему, кроме голосов, а он, зараза, звучит...


----------



## bulkinpv (3 Июн 2019)

Пока ищу нормальный баян, мне тут "терочку" в деревне подогнали почти в отличном состоянии. Дедушка умер, а инструмент остался



*Уважаемые, подскажите. Ремни у него пахнут ужасно затхлостью, как в старых квартирах. Как можно избавиться от этого запаха. Сами ремни в отличном состоянии. Не хотелось бы новые ставить.*


----------



## ugly (3 Июн 2019)

Да ремни возьмите с разбитого, если только в этом дело. А эти пусть пока выветриваются, на вид они хорошие...


----------



## andrey.p6 (3 Июн 2019)

Думаю, скорее всего долгое проветривание должно пойти на пользу.
А если не поможет, тогда может попробовать замочить в стиральном порошке и потом прополоскать и вывесить на несколько дней на сушку? По идее, если там нечему разваливаться, то запах должен уйти. Кто что скажет?


----------



## Soika (3 Июн 2019)

И п


andrey.p6 написал(а):


> может попробовать замочить в стиральном порошке и потом прополоскать и вывесить на несколько дней на сушку? По идее, если там нечему разваливаться, то запах должен уйти. Кто что скажет?


Имхо, в последнее полоскание стоит добавить уксус. В смысле, сделать слабый раствор уксусной кислоты. Но яблочный, наверное, тоже пойдет (да и не факт, что он действительно яблочный, а не подкрашенный спиртовый). Во-первых, грибки (включая плесень) не любят кислоту. Во-вторых, долго сохнущие вещи могут затухнуть и проплесневеть, даже если они до этого не были отсыревшими. А если тухляк уже имеет местт, то тем более. А в-третьих, уксусная кислота - совершенно летучее вещество, следа и запаха она оставить не должна.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Июн 2019)

Уксус в спрей заряжаем, обпшикиваем- и на Солнце. Так несколько раз. А ещё лучше раствор салициловой кислоты, в аптеке три копейки. Запшикать, там всё обеззаразится и перестанет пахнуть. Но кожа станет с налётом. Потом обрабатываем любым средством по уходу за кожаной одеждой, в маркетах их навалом. Замачивать ни в чём не советую... .
П.С. Бывают совсем злые вонючие вещества). Как-то достался мне "Дебют" после деда, мне его внучек подогнал. Судя по всему, дед курил коноплю, носил портянки и мочился в штаны. Я боролся как мог, неделю. Полной победы не наступило. Помогла только полнейшая замена всей кожи. На залогах, на боринах, на всём. И новые ремни. Сейчас на Дебюте кто-то играет, и вряд ли догадывается о той борьбе)))...


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Помогла только полнейшая замена всей кожи. На залогах, на боринах, на всём. И новые ремни. Сейчас на Дебюте кто-то играет, и вряд ли догадывается о той борьбе)))...


Прям углы меха меняли? Или мезх целиком? Серьёзная работа 0_0 Но раз инструмент теперь в деле - оно того стоило.
Мне вот предстоит гонять пыль и запах сырости из одной гармошки. Плесени нет, ржавчины чуток местами. Ну не смогла я ее не взять, еще и за небольшие деньги. Старая добрая "Казань". Моя слабость. Моя прелес-сть!





Но она с проблемами. На чемодане когда-то сломался замок, поэтому неграмотный энный владелец хранил ее плашмя. Само собой, залоги повисли, и теперь во время игры мех делает "ням-ням". Конечно, наружные залоги мастер переклеит, да и почистить инструмент изнутри он может по-людски, а не абы как. Если бы не запах, я бы уже отвезла в ремонт. Но мне стыдно перед мастером  он сидит в маленьком подвальчике без вентиляции, к тому же он меня отговаривал (рыться в помойке) брать старый хлам. Так что сначала всё протру и проветрю, до чего дотянусь без демонтажа. Заодно часть голосов прочихается и заработает  А уже потом - в поверхностный ремонт. Я не вижу смысла ее капиталить: дешевле будет съездить в Азербайджан и найти там то же самое в другом состоянии. Ну, или подождать год-другой, пока в моем городе "выскочит" на авито что-нибудь сносное. Благо, мне "не горит". Инструментов в доме, мягко говоря, хватает. Эта гармошка - просто очередное баловство, но уж очень милое.


----------



## vyachek (4 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Какая в зад "дека" - дека - это лист фанеры(алюминия со шторками если есть регистры), к которому крепятся резонаторы - она еще бывает "ломаная" если их две и стоят они на многоголосном инструменте.
> То что раскололось - называется "полукорпус".
> НИКАКХ резонирующих функций он(полукорпус) не выполняет - это просто герметичный ящик.
> Кстати резонаторы на баяне ТАКЖЕ не резонируют - господа - учите мат часть баян - не скрипка.
> ...


Резонаторы как раз резонируют - и очень даже. Попробуйте на дувачке, если взять отдельную планку и, установленную на резонатор, разница в громкости на порядок. Звук усиливают и преображают многие вещи. Почему-то никто не говорит про мех. А он- пассивный излучатель низких частот. Чем шире - тем больше низов. Опытные баянисты знают это и не сдвигают близко (см. Шишкина).
Далее. "Склеить деку на ПВА". Это не совсем тот клей, который нужно использовать в данном случае - он пластичен и не очень прочен. Чтобы намертво "замонолитеть" деталь, лучше всего использовать эпоксидные смолы - Эпоксилин, например. Всё,что разъехалось, зажимается в струбцинах. Если разъехался корпус, лучше всего использовать цианакрилатные суперклеи, стянув его на сутки алюминиевой или медной проволокой.


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (4 Июн 2019)

Вот как на самом деле получается звук:


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Июн 2019)

Николай Аркадьевич написал(а):


> Вот как на самом деле получается звук:


"А только на одном ломаном деке" (С.)
Сильно сказано!


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> "А только на одном ломаном деке" (С.)
> Сильно сказано!



там каждое слово - перл...


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> "А только на одном ломаном деке"



На одном ломаном русском)))


----------



## wlastas (5 Июн 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> Резонаторы как раз резонируют - и очень даже.


Вы путаете эффект резонанса с эффектом "эха". Да, удачно подобранный размер воздушной камеры и материал на ее стенках действительно будет влиять на итоговое звучание язычков, так же как на итоговый звук будет влиять объем полукорпуса, размещение в нем резонаторов(эффект ломаной, ступенчатой деки), препятствия на пути у вырывающегося звука(та же ломаная дека, сурдина). Ни о каком резонансе дек/резонаторов/корпусов в любом случае речи не идет.
Подумайте хотя бы над тем, что дека заглушается подпружиненными лайковыми+фетровыми клапанами, а планки крепятся к резонаторам через ту же мягкую лайку/мастику.
Еще раз баян - не скрипка - деки и резонаторы это только названия, не имеющие никакого отношения к вибрациям, микронным замерам, идеальной форме, подбором грунтовок, лаков выбором и сушкой древесины и т.д. Полукорпус - просто герметичная коробка, дека просто ровная поверхность к которой крепятся "держатели" планок.


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2019)

wlastas, 

А теперь расскажите все это про "коробку" итальянцам на фабрике в Кастельфидардо, ну или объясните разницу в тембре баяна и аккордеона....

Дека не резонирует - в смысле не усиливает колебания как этого требует условие резонанса, но является передающим звеном со своими частотными характеристиками и недооценивать ее не надо.


----------



## wlastas (5 Июн 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> он пластичен и не очень прочен


Не надо использовать при работе с деревом ПВА для грунтовки стен ;-))
Заявления по поводу пластичности и непрочности это просто "to memorize ". Вы, очевидно, никогда не обрезались об засохшие кляксы от пва - ну бог миловал че - повезло.


----------



## wlastas (5 Июн 2019)

vev написал(а):


> со своими частотными характеристиками


Обрисуйте ситуацию с частотными характеристиками относительно склёпанных алюминиевых дек с задвижками, которые стоят во всех современных инструментах. Уж не хотите ли вы сказать что их настраивают аналогично декам на скрипке?
Да так что там на счет 60 заглушек с клапанами - они влияют на частотные характеристики деки или как? Честное слово просто смешно.


----------



## vvz (6 Июн 2019)

Вот, что писали умные люди когда-то:
*"...Тембр звука зависит от конструкции деки и резонатора, формы и объема резонаторных камер, а также от толщины и материала планки, от качества металла, из которого сделан голос, и от профиля голоса..." *
Ну, или объясните, теоретик Вы наш (на практике, так понимаю, результатов не дождемся)), каким образом баян (как инструмент) вообще звучит? По-Вашему звучать там нечему: резонатор не резонирует, корпус и дека - не при делах и т.п.


----------



## Soika (6 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Еще раз баян - не скрипка - деки и резонаторы это только названия, не имеющие никакого отношения к вибрациям, микронным замерам, идеальной форме, подбором грунтовок, лаков выбором и сушкой древесины и т.д.


Еще как имеют. Концертину хорошую слышали хоть раз? Она орёт в т.ч. за счет грамотно подобранной формы корпуса. Если бы ее изобрели в XX веке, то концертина была бы цилиндрической. Но вручную проще сделать корпус с плоскими гранями, чем цеилиндрический, и только поэтому концертины многоугольные с торца, а не круглые.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Обрисуйте ситуацию с частотными характеристиками относительно склёпанных алюминиевых дек с задвижками, которые стоят во всех современных инструментах. Уж не хотите ли вы сказать что их настраивают аналогично декам на скрипке?
> Да так что там на счет 60 заглушек с клапанами - они влияют на частотные характеристики деки или как? Честное слово просто смешно.



Смешно именно Ваше примитивизированное отношение к инструменту. У Вас есть в голове некая упрощенная модель (кстати, мы так и не услышали, как она выглядит) и Вы ничтоже сумявшись машете шашкой навязываете ее остальным.

Как бы Вам ни хотелось, но ВСЕ элементы - корпус, дека, резонаторы, мех вносят вклад в звук, даже если книжка для техникумов говорит об обратном....


----------



## gerborisov (6 Июн 2019)

Спор – ни о чём… Приземляя высокие разглагольствования к конкретной теме. Резонаторы у инструмента остались целы, разбитый корпус, после склейки эпоксидным клеем, не потеряет своих качеств, так как для звука важна его форма. Целлулоид может быть реставрирован или скрыт краской. Точка


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2019)

gerborisov, качеств данный конкретный не потеряет за их отсутствием


----------



## kep (6 Июн 2019)

Чтобы не дать супу остыть в котле (Ц):
Марко Чиналья, директор Бугари Эво, многократно разъяснял, что существенно лучший звук чем у Роландов (при той же электронике и динамиках) они получили, сделав корпуса из дерева и покрасив вместо обтяжки целлулоидом. Совпадение? Не думаю


----------



## n.belkov (8 Июл 2019)

Баян очень серьезно пострадал. Ремонт баянов - очень кропотливая и трудоемкая работа. Данный баян обычный ширпотреб, а ремонт будет стоить дороже чем новый такой баян. Продайте лучше на запчасти.


----------



## Alex33 (10 Июл 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Вы путаете эффект резонанса с эффектом "эха". Да, удачно подобранный размер воздушной камеры и материал на ее стенках действительно будет влиять на итоговое звучание язычков, так же как на итоговый звук будет влиять объем полукорпуса, размещение в нем резонаторов(эффект ломаной, ступенчатой деки), препятствия на пути у вырывающегося звука(та же ломаная дека, сурдина). Ни о каком резонансе дек/резонаторов/корпусов в любом случае речи не идет.
> Подумайте хотя бы над тем, что дека заглушается подпружиненными лайковыми+фетровыми клапанами, а планки крепятся к резонаторам через ту же мягкую лайку/мастику.
> Еще раз баян - не скрипка - деки и резонаторы это только названия, не имеющие никакого отношения к вибрациям, микронным замерам, идеальной форме, подбором грунтовок, лаков выбором и сушкой древесины и т.д. Полукорпус - просто герметичная коробка, дека просто ровная поверхность к которой крепятся "держатели" планок.


Уважаемый, wlastas, у меня сложилось впечатление, что вы так шутите!.. Вы сами на каком инструменте играете?.. Да у нас весь космос резонирует! Мозг каждого человека работает на определённых частотах, что и определяет его психотип. В баяне или аккордеоне всё продумано до мелочей и звучание каких-либо инструментов и отличаются тем: насколько гармонично резонируют все составляющие между собой. Почему и бывает так, что два одинаковых инструмента играют по разному.


----------



## Раиса Комар (24 Май 2021)

Резонатор это по большей степени материал корпуса и язычки а также целостность(монолитность) всей конструкции. Если я что нибудь понимаю в звуке, Кстати пробовали, ради эксперимента , делать, скрипку, без корпуса, и представьте себе , звучит и ни чем не хуже чем с корпусом!!! К тому ж уши у всех тоже разные!!!


----------



## vev (24 Май 2021)

Раиса Комар, 

Про скрипку без корпуса напрашивается фраза: «Кому и кобыла невеста» 

Я в школьные годы из доски, саморезов, консервной банки и лески тоже делал «инструмент». И даже звук из этого извлекал, но Гварнери все равно достиг чуток большего


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Май 2021)

Раиса Комар написал(а):


> звучит и ни чем не хуже чем с корпусом!!!


Чем дело кончилось? Надеюсь, Нобелевскую принесли на дом и долго расшаркивались в порыве подобострастия?


----------



## Раиса Комар (25 Май 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Чем дело кончилось? Надеюсь, Нобелевскую принесли на дом и долго расшаркивались в порыве подобострастия?


Не знаю, не отслеживал это событие, и теперь, читая все это мне, жаль, а вообще не помню автора книги а название "Секреты аккустики и изготовление музыкальных инструментов"


----------



## MAN (25 Май 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Чем дело кончилось? Надеюсь, Нобелевскую принесли на дом и долго расшаркивались в порыве подобострастия?


А чем может кончиться дело о баяне с разбитым корпусом, когда выясняется, что корпус в принципе не нужен даже скрипке? Думаю, что автор темы должен был с облегчением вздохнуть, узнав вчера эту новость, и возобновить игру на своей любимой "Туле 209" прямо так, ничего не склеивая. Если конечно она всё ещё у него и до сих пор остаётся в том же виде. И "нобелевки" за открытие разноухости Раиса Комар однозначно заслуживает, так что сарказм здесь неуместен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Май 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> выясняется, что корпус в принципе не нужен


Понял. Инструмент сдаём клиенту так: вот кастрюля с планками, вот мешок с кнопками, а вот ковшик с клапанами. Играйте... . Фото- моё, там на клапанах клей был жуткий, понадобилось вчера варить на плите с фэйри)… .
.


----------



## glory (25 Май 2021)

Раиса Комар написал(а):


> Не знаю, не отслеживал это событие, и теперь, читая все это мне, жаль, а вообще не помню автора книги а название "Секреты аккустики и изготовление музыкальных инструментов"


Ничего не понял... Мужчина Вы, или женщина, чего жаль (или кого?), что "все это читая"?....
И причем тут книга об аккустика с ее автором, если корпус не важен?...


----------



## Раиса Комар (25 Май 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Ничего не понял... Мужчина Вы, или женщина, чего жаль (или кого?), что "все это читая"?....
> И причем тут книга об аккустика с ее автором, если корпус не важен?...


Я вообще то женщина музыкант любитель, а вот сын музыкпнт профессионал, он иногда пишет комменты вместо меня, надеюсь я удовлетворила Ваше неуемное любопытство.



Раиса Комар написал(а):


> Я вообще то женщина музыкант любитель, а вот сын музыкпнт профессионал, он иногда пишет комменты вместо меня, надеюсь я удовлетворила Ваше неуемное любопытство.


Должен все таки, человек понять, что собственно резонирует, ну так вот, в нутри баяна , аккордеона, гармошки находятся детали называемые резонатором, на них крепятся голосовые планки с голосами(языками) которые колеблясь издают звук, но если воздуха не было б то никто б ничего не услышал, врезонаторах камеры разного размера, заполненные только воздухом, и когда воздух начинает двигаться(сжим, разжим меха) язычки начинают колебаться с определенной частотой и получается звук, а дальше надо знать, что такое звук вообще, чтобы понять, а может и изобрести свой инструмент.



Раиса Комар написал(а):


> Должен все таки, человек понять, что собственно резонирует, ну так вот, в нутри баяна , аккордеона, гармошки находятся детали называемые резонатором, на них крепятся голосовые планки с голосами(языками) которые колеблясь издают звук, но если воздуха не было б то никто б ничего не услышал, врезонаторах камеры разного размера, заполненные только воздухом, и когда воздух начинает двигаться(сжим, разжим меха) язычки начинают колебаться с определенной частотой и получается звук, а дальше надо знать, что такое звук вообще, чтобы понять, а может и изобрести свой инструмент.


А то что корпус и важен и не важен одновременно, и есть загадка, которую ещё не разгадал никто, попробуйте может у ВАС получится.


----------



## Раиса Комар (25 Май 2021)

Раиса Комар написал(а):


> А то что корпус и важен и не важен одновременно, и есть загадка, которую ещё не разгадал никто, попробуйте может у ВАС получится.


И все таки, не зная, что именно случилось, с инструментом, из за чего и возникла наша почти философская беседа, могу сказать человеку(при этом не важно мужчина или женщина,а может не определился с полом), но вопрос задал, и надо ему ответить, а задал так, что всем на пришлось говорить о чем угодно, но не о том - надо или не надо ремонтировать баян, попытаюсь ответить ему коротко и понятно: "Поскольку Мы не знаем величину ущерба, то и ответ таков, если инструмент очень нужен, и ущерб не велик и сопоставим с ценой инструмента((стоит 10000 тысяч, а ремонт на 20000) и в кармане разбившего водятся денежки, то конечно же НАДО!!!! Вот только кто будет делать ремонт, это если хотите, вопрос для продолжения нашей философской беседы. А для ремонта надо совсем не много - надобность, именно в этом инструменте, чтобы руки росли откуда надо, умение, материал, инструмент и время которое мастер затра тит на ремонт, а оно, ВЫ сами знаете, самое дорогое из этого списка! Вот вероятно и всё.


----------



## glory (25 Май 2021)

Раиса Комар написал(а):


> Я вообще то женщина музыкант любитель, а вот сын музыкпнт профессионал, он иногда пишет комменты вместо меня, надеюсь я удовлетворила Ваше неуемное любопытство.
> 
> 
> Должен все таки, человек понять, что собственно резонирует, ну так вот, в нутри баяна , аккордеона, гармошки находятся детали называемые резонатором, на них крепятся голосовые планки с голосами(языками) которые колеблясь издают звук, но если воздуха не было б то никто б ничего не услышал, врезонаторах камеры разного размера, заполненные только воздухом, и когда воздух начинает двигаться(сжим, разжим меха) язычки начинают колебаться с определенной частотой и получается звук, а дальше надо знать, что такое звук вообще, чтобы понять, а может и изобрести свой инструмент.
> ...


Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что Вы, мадам, вместе с сыночком, тролли....
Это кому и где вы будете рассказывать о резонаторах, голосовых планках и вообще о пневматических язычковых музыкальных инструментах...
Предлагаю забанить...


----------



## vev (25 Май 2021)

glory, 

Заметьте, не я это первый предложил


----------



## MAN (26 Май 2021)

Раиса Комар написал(а):


> если воздуха не было б то никто б ничего не услышал,, а дальше надо знать, что такое звук вообще, чтобы понять


Гениально! Стало быть понять всё вами написанное поможет знание о звуке, зарождающемся врезонаторах в нутре, заполненном только воздухом, а для этого надо с неуёмным любопытством изучить книгу о секретной акустике забытого вами автора? Тогда понятно почему вам жаль, читая всё это...


----------

